
Nigerian Solves 156-year Knotty Maths Hypothesis, Wins $1m – DailyPost Nigeria - frandroid
http://dailypost.ng/2015/11/16/nigerian-solves-156-year-knotty-maths-hypothesis-wins-1m/
======
sbierwagen
Copying my comment on a similar submission yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10576562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10576562)

\---

Source is incredibly dubious. Contains the following sentence:

    
    
      Dr. Enoch had previously designed a Prototype of a silo 
      for peasant farmers and also discovered a scientific 
      technique for detecting and tracking someone on an evil mission.
    

A Dr. Enoch Opeyemi is indeed on the schedule for ICMCS 2015, but the title of
his talk was just "A Matrix That Generates the Point Spectral of the Riemann
Zeta Function": [http://computer.conference-
site.com/program.docx](http://computer.conference-site.com/program.docx) I
haven't been able to find the contents of that talk.

The CMI page for the problem hasn't been updated yet:
[http://www.claymath.org/millennium-problems/riemann-
hypothes...](http://www.claymath.org/millennium-problems/riemann-hypothesis)

I haven't been able to find anything about a new proof of the Riemann
Hypothesis in any of the usual places. (math.SE, etc)

------
Khol
Seems not: [https://www.quora.com/Has-the-Riemann-Hypothesis-been-
solved...](https://www.quora.com/Has-the-Riemann-Hypothesis-been-solved-by-a-
Nigerian-professor)

------
DamnYuppie
"He also once designed the prototype of a silo for peasant farmers and
discovered a scientific technique for detecting and tracking someone on an
evil mission."

I would be very curious to know how someone can detect that another is on an
"evil mission". Or more specifically what his criteria for evil was.

------
octatoan
[http://aperiodical.com/2015/11/riemann-hypothesis-not-
proved...](http://aperiodical.com/2015/11/riemann-hypothesis-not-proved/)

------
rubidium
Please stop upvoting these stories until more can be verified.

As of now, it seems to be a hoax: [http://www.nairaland.com/2739995/opeyemi-
enoch-not-solved-ri...](http://www.nairaland.com/2739995/opeyemi-enoch-not-
solved-riemann)

There are regular announcements to solutions of the Riemann Hypothesis (see
arxiv). It's really not worth paying attention to until major mathematicians
or the CMI itself says something.

------
namzo
Here's a short BBC audio interview with the Professor who claims to have
solved the hypothesis.
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03891wc](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03891wc).
I still have my doubts though.

------
wbhart
This shouldn't be on the front page of HN. In order to get a million dollars
for one of the millenium problems one needs to have one's proof accepted by a
peer reviewed journal and remain unchallenged (for two years I think). This
clearly hasn't happened here.

------
azeirah
Yesterday the same post without a source showed up.. What's going on lol? I
don't believe this is real until I see a more trustworthy source.

~~~
jessaustin
Not sure if this [0] is more reliable, but it says, "However his solution to
the problem has not yet been revealed."

[0]
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianoce...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/africaandindianocean/nigeria/12000314/The-
Riemann-Hypothesis-solution-found-by-Dr-Opeyemi-Enoch.html)

~~~
Grue3
Even BBC fell for it! [1] Now there are enough "reliable" sources to include
it into the Wikipedia article! And then everyone else looks up the Wikipedia
article and assumes it's true. Can a problem be considered unsolved if most
people think it is solved?

[1]
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03891wc](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03891wc)

------
BetaCygni
To get the $1.000.000 (one million dollars) he just has to send a small amount
of money to cover legal and administrative costs.

(sorry, it's good to hear (edit: if true...) that science is going strong in
Nigeria)

~~~
WalterSear
It's not. The evidence points fraud.

~~~
frandroid
Read again, you're not getting the joke.

